# WIN - Winward Resources



## System (24 October 2012)

Winward Resources has entered into a Farm-in and Joint Venture Agreement with NBX, a wholly owned subsidiary of Yandal Investments. The Company has the right to earn up to 70% of NBX's Tenements located in the Albany Fraser Range belt of Western Australia. The project is known as the Fraser Range South Project. The Tenements are considered prospective for gold, base metals and heavy mineral sands.

Winward Resources is seeking to raise up to $2 million to fund exploration work on these Tenements and make future acquisitions to grow the Company's portfolio of projects.

http://www.windwardresources.com.au


----------



## Miner (16 May 2015)

Folks
Any one is following this thread ?
Last it was posted by System in 2012 - 3 years . No post.
I was intrigued because BBY sent an invitation to participate in private placement at 30 cent.
See below. Today the share is traded at 14.5 cents. I put a sleeping buy at 13.5 cents and got some good fluke.
Having said that I am believing that with no debt scenario, if the share was sold at 30 cents to SI (under section 708) it should have some strength. Market movement is very slow. Mark Casely is major holder (SIR story), drilling result is due end of month. Highly speculative with low trading. All probably it needs a spark through an announcement.
I will hold it for next 6 months . See what hpapens.
I however wonder with recommendation FROM  BBY private placement. What would have happened if I spent 30 cents in March this year when the share was sold at 14 % discount - joke ??
DYOR
NOTE FROM BBY

"This offer is only made to Sophisticated and Professional Investors, as defined in the Corporation Act (s708).

I am pleased to invite you to participate in a placement of shares in Windward Resources Ltd (ASX:WIN). 

***Firm and irrevocable bids due TODAY and cleared funds due Wed COB.***


Type & Size
Placement of between 5.0 million and 16.7 million new fully paid ordinary shares at 30c per share to raise $1.5 million to $5.0 million (“Placement”).  T*he issue price represents a discount of 14.3% to the last closing price.
*
About WIN
WIN has a dominant land holding in the Fraser Range, adjacent to Sirius Resources.  The company has recently identified a high priority drill target*, just 5km from the Sirius Nova/Bolinger discovery.  This will be drilled immediately post this capital raising and I expect results inside of six weeks.*

An investment in WIN should be considered highly speculative.  As many of you know, the company is exploring for massive sulphide hosted deposits, which is inevitably an "all or nothing" business.  A discovery can create tremendous value very quickly as we witnessed with Sirius resources three years ago.  The stock went from 5c pre-discovery to a high of $5.  Clearly Sirius is the exception, as demonstrated by the inability for any other explorers to repeat this success in the Fraser Range region as yet, despite many millions being spent on exploration since. 

Arguably, WIN has amongst the greatest chance of repeating this success (for ASX listed explorers in the region).  WIN has the largest footprint of what is widely considered the best ground in the region, with the exception of the ground held privately by the Creasy Group (Creasy owns circa 30% of WIN).  Post this raise I'd expect the company to have > $7m cash, which is the other critical factor in improving the odds of exploration success. [/B]

In summary, a shareholder in WIN has a very exciting near term high impact event to look forward to.  If we have success, great, if we don't, we have a significant war chest of cash and plenty more targets to drill.

I*mmediate High Priority Drill Target - called "Western Margin"*
T


Have a read of the ASX announcement which runs through the merits of this target here.


----------



## Miner (17 May 2015)

Since I posted my first thread on WIN I tried to do some own research on this company.
Yes, who invested at the call of BBY couple of months back to spend 30 cents would have perceived lost money in today's price scenario and with such a low volume. But probably they are laughing if the current drill result turn out to be different.
I also noticed Mark C factor, no debt (ununsually good news), proximity of drill location near Nova (Sirius SIR) and my recent gain by buying SIR for my super I decided to throw some darts. 
I compared with people bought at 30 cents as sophisticated investor in March and decided to put a buy order for a small parcel for 13.5 cents. Surprisingly my buy got executed and in one day I am 5% gainer. If I sell it then being super fund will be taxed heavily on CGT, if I leave it could get a massive loss following drill result reaches market but if that is no, upside?? Moving on and will follow WIN movement and try to forget this dart game for a while.
DYOR - do not play dart with your money


----------



## Miner (6 October 2016)

Miner said:


> Since I posted my first thread on WIN I tried to do some own research on this company.
> Yes, who invested at the call of BBY couple of months back to spend 30 cents would have perceived lost money in today's price scenario and with such a low volume. But probably they are laughing if the current drill result turn out to be different.
> I* also noticed Mark C factor, no debt (ununsually good news),* proximity of drill location near Nova (Sirius SIR) and my recent gain by buying SIR for my super I decided to throw some darts.
> I compared with people bought at 30 cents as sophisticated investor in March and decided to put a buy order for a small parcel for 13.5 cents. Surprisingly my buy got executed and in one day I am 5% gainer. If I sell it then being super fund will be taxed heavily on CGT, if I leave it could get a massive loss following drill result reaches market but if that is no, upside?? Moving on and will follow WIN movement and try to forget this dart game for a while.
> DYOR - do not play dart with your money




Patience has paid off today. More than a year waiting and the price has jumped more than 40% today.  19 cents offered by IGO (which I also hold). Debating if I should wait another day or sale on Thursday. Any one has a clue on further movement even a guess please share.
Mark C has a Midas touch like Twiggy it looks like. SIR, IGO and WIN - any thing he touches becomes a value.


----------



## System (9 December 2016)

On December 7th, 2016, Winward Resources Limited (WIN) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance  with Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by Independence Group NL.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 September 2021)

This needs to be updated to Widgie Nickel.
I got the posted form. Note the address to go to to get the acceptance form is incorrect. You need to go to Computershare and then click investor centre.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> This needs to be updated to Widgie Nickel.
> I got the posted form. Note the address to go to to get the acceptance form is incorrect. You need to go to Computershare and then click investor centre.




we understand Independence Group was successful with an offer of 19 cents cash per Windward share07/12/2016
from delisted.com


----------



## Knobby22 (2 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> we understand Independence Group was successful with an offer of 19 cents cash per Windward share07/12/2016
> from delisted.com



Win is relisting as Widgie Nickel.
I already have the shares but they cannot be traded yet.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Win is relisting as Widgie Nickel.
> I already have the shares but they cannot be traded yet.



Interesting 


... ah, there it is on the ASX upcoming floats


*Listing date*22 September 2021 11:30AM AEST ##


----------

